# charging question



## artfulldodger (May 12, 2010)

Hi everyone & anyone.
I have a autotrail scout, year 2000, and everything ok
I just wondered if when driving does the leisure battery charge as well as the engine battery, ??
Like wise when hooked up to the mains on site does the engine battery charge as well as the leisure battery, ??

may seem a silly question,, but the plot thickens,, i will explain but first thing first, dont want to confuse anyone just yet.

thanks .. regards ..... roger


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Hello,
Standard production model will have a split charging relay, which will charge the leisure Battery (all be it slowly) when the engine is running.

Depending on your distribution system (the panel in the van), you might be able to charge the engine battery when plugged in, but you will not be able to do both at the same time without modification. Priority lies with leisure when on EHU (Electric Hook Up), but this may be switch-able between batteries, but remember to switch back when charged or look at aux devices that are available.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*battery charging*

Depending on your control panel, if you have a switch or button that allows you to use you engine battery as a power source then if when on hook up you select this opton this should charge the engine battery, if it is a switch remember to turn it back again or you run the risk of flatening the engine battery.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

artfulldodger said:


> I have a autotrail scout, year 2000, and everything ok
> I just wondered if when driving does the leisure battery charge as well as the engine battery, ??


Usually yes.



artfulldodger said:


> Like wise when hooked up to the mains on site does the engine battery charge as well as the leisure battery, ??


Sometimes designed to do so but on many motorhomes the answer is no.
To get over the problem many of us have had the Battery Master fitted by Vanbitz

For further information see:
http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster


----------



## artfulldodger (May 12, 2010)

there is no switch on the control panel regarding switching between batterys.
Now originaly when engine was turned off i could use the interior 12v lights, but when engine was running i could not use the interior 12v lights. Is this normal ??
I traced the wire back to the control pannel (battery switch) and disconnected it, so interior lights could be used at any time,, could this effect the charging of any of the batterys???


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

UK vans whose manufacturers have signed up to some standard, power all the habitation electrics down when the engine is running. Depending on exactly where you defeated this feature and how it was wired will determine if you have stopped split charging working which works when the engine is running.

So to summarise for most uk vans

Engine Running 
Fridge on 12V operation
No habitation electrics
Split charging working

Engine stopped
Habitation electrics working
Fridge not powered by 12V
No split charging.

This could be achieved with one relay but normally there are two or three as the cheap automotive standard 30 or 40A relay couldn't cope.


----------

